# Look at My Noodle



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I made bunch of these up.Pretty simple just put some Glue on the Pipe,shoved it through,left couple inches on each end Drilled Holes in each end.

I figure I can just tie a Line on let it Float.Anchor it with Weight on the end of the Line put Hook or two on it.Or tie it on a Log oLimb hanging over the water tie my Hook Line on the other end.Plus my wife came up with the idea if I'm just letting it float tie a Hook on each end.

What do you think?










big rockpile


----------



## jnh (Oct 4, 2007)

when you try it let us know how it works


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah, they work fine! I bait mine up with minnows, toss four or five out in a cove and just anchor in the shade and watch while I float fish. When they stand up straight and start hoppin you chase them down and take off the fish. I wrapped a piece of reflective tape around each of mine so I can spot them with a flashlight at night. I like the noodle idea better than plastic jugs that I used to use.
Have fun!
Around here the law requires us to write our name, address and phone number on each jug.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

WildBillTN said:


> Yeah, they work fine! I bait mine up with minnows, toss four or five out in a cove and just anchor in the shade and watch while I float fish. When they stand up straight and start hoppin you chase them down and take off the fish. I wrapped a piece of reflective tape around each of mine so I can spot them with a flashlight at night. I like the noodle idea better than plastic jugs that I used to use.
> Have fun!
> Around here the law requires us to write our name, address and phone number on each jug.


Well I got my Name and all on them.If we are not watching ours we have to have them Anchord.

Some are saying well WalMart has them well yes they do but these are alot cheaper and simple to fix up.I have 23 fixed up which if its just me is too many to mess with,if their floating around.


big rockpile


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Was I the only one hesitant to click on this thread?

They aren't legal here but I have a friend in OK who always has an invite for me. Some day I'll make it there.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you are allowe 3 lines you have to tend them all withing x number of feet of you


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

My first thought was "what's he doin' with a rolling pin? 
Then I read the posting - sounds like a good idea. Can't do anything like that in NYS specially the part about leaving them out unattended, let alone the number you have.

NYS law: Anglers must be in immediate attendance when their lines are in the water. An angler may operate no more than 2 lines with or without a rod.... etc


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Micheal said:


> My first thought was "what's he doin' with a rolling pin?
> Then I read the posting - sounds like a good idea. Can't do anything like that in NYS specially the part about leaving them out unattended, let alone the number you have.
> 
> NYS law: Anglers must be in immediate attendance when their lines are in the water. An angler may operate no more than 2 lines with or without a rod.... etc


We're allowed 33 Hooks.Have to check them every 24 hours.I have to go out in a bit and get Bait then my wife is going to help me Bait the Lines before dark and I'll check them in the morning.

I'm going to set them by the House I'm not sure how I will do I don't know how many Catfish are in there.

big rockpile


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

My husband made ALMOST similar deal.. only he put caps on the ends of the pipe ( and only half of the noodle u used on each end ~ looks like a barbell) and drilled holes in the end of the cap (sealed extra boyancy)put on a swivel, line and weight/hook. then we marked off 25 ft, 15ft and 10ft lengths of "line" so he knows what depth to toss them out in..... I LIKE your idea of the refelctive tape, i will have to tell him that one!!!! He is going to try them out this week!!!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Ed Norman said:


> Was I the only one hesitant to click on this thread?


Yeah, I didn't know what I'd see..................
I'm glad it was _a _noodle, not _his _noodle.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

If you cap the ends, you can add in a small piece of rebar inside the pipe and then they are flagging noodles. When you put them out, let the rebar slide to the middle and it will lay flat. When a fish grabs it and pulls the end down, the rbar inside slides to that end and it stands up on end. So, you know when youve got a fish on it.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

They are perfectly legal in Texas for Catfish. The trouble with making your own in Texas is that they have to be white. Haven't found a source for white noodles yet.


----------

